# Need 2 for sunday offshore



## tommytuanle (Oct 12, 2015)

Someone back out last min...Need 2 for sunday offshore 40-60miles off freeport . Will meet at bridge bait $150 each. (No tip) Including gas,bait,drink. Will leave dock at 6am meet at bridge bait . Text me at 713 382 4090... 32ft Century twin yamaha 225hp 4stroke


----------

